# How to remove the cruise control?



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a 91 240SX. I'd like to remove the cruise control but I am wondering where it is located and how you do it? Do I just take the cruise control unit out and that's it or is it more complicated?


----------



## LingeringSuicide (Jul 3, 2006)

I recommend you go to you local Auto Parts store and buy an Chiltons or Haynes guide on a 240SX. IF you want to gut the car you need to know what everything is. Clip the wrong wire and your going to be pulling your hair out for a while trying to figure out what you did wrong.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Curious... why would you want to remove it anyway? I've found cruise to be a handy thing, at least for me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

why do you have to remove it? just don't use it, my cruise control doesn't work at all, but its still in my car.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's on the passenger side near the firewall. you'll see a cable coming from it, and going to your throttle. Disconnect this cable, unbolt it fron the car, and disconnect the vaccum line. There. Cruise control gone.


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh you mean drivers side... Just did it. It was taking up room, I never use it, and it's stupid to me lol.


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

actually he did mean passenger side...only a few thousand have it on the driver side you,and me are the lucky ones...i guess...?!? to have it there most have it on the passenger side...dont know why but its the truth


----------



## PumpinIron (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah that is odd because I just took it off and it surely was on the drivers side! Crazy!?


----------



## a_ahmed (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to remove it too. Apparently there's a computer unit of sorts on the passenger's side near the ECU as well according to the FSM.

Other than that there is the unit itself with the cable and another thing too on the passenger side.

ABS cars have it on the driver's side (both mechanical parts).

What I am wondering what do I do about the vacuum line? Leave it open or what?


----------



## CrypticScotpio (Apr 15, 2007)

LingeringSuicide said:


> I recommend you go to you local Auto Parts store and buy an Chiltons or Haynes guide on a 240SX. IF you want to gut the car you need to know what everything is. Clip the wrong wire and your going to be pulling your hair out for a while trying to figure out what you did wrong.


Haynes dosent make a manul and chiltons is shit, best to talk to a 240 guru about whats goin on.


----------



## a_ahmed (Apr 9, 2007)

CrypticScotpio said:


> Haynes dosent make a manul and chiltons is shit, best to talk to a 240 guru about whats goin on.


It would be nice if someone did a step by step with descriptive clear pictures, even though it's relatively easy.

The two things under hood + the little computer, buttons, wiring.


----------

